
U.S. Federal Govt. vehicles drove 5B miles in 2015, 120MM hrs of driving - qvorak
http://www.datadriventhoughts.com/one-offs/the-u-s-federal-fleet-drove-5-billion-miles-in-2015-the-equivalent-of-120000-hours-spent-driving/
======
Someone
That's serious speeding, or an off by 3 zeroes error. Luckily, the text
derives the correct number of 120M hours.

~~~
qvorak
Doh! Updated...

